# Bareboating for Dummies - General Advice



## bareboatingtheworld (Sep 18, 2009)

For those planning a bareboat charter this summer I'd like to share what I've learned over the past 10 years bareboat chartering from Croatia to the Seychelles. Perhaps, you'd like to share some of your own insights.

My bareboatingtheworld blog offers general bareboating advice sharing tips picked up along the way. From using a 1.5L plastic bottle to collect biodegradable waste to bringing your favorite spices in small plastic bags, the tips are organized into four categories:

before departing - what to bring; boat checkout; guest considerations
provisioning - provisioning; food and drink guidelines: refrigeration
living aboard - meals, water conservation; personal hygiene; trash
sailing stuff - passage planning; anchorages; system monitoring
There's also destination specific insights (using the same structure) for each of four trips to Croatia, the Sporades and Ionian Islands in Greece, Sea of Cortez off of La Paz, and the Seychelles. You can find links to them in the Destinations section of Sailnet.com or at bareboatingtheworld 

As a part time sailor, bareboat chartering is the only way I get to enjoy this passion. Sharing these experiences with those just starting out or other "passionati" just keeps bringing these great experiences back to life. So, I hope you find the information useful.

Gaetano
bareboatingtheworld


----------

